# Self Adhesive Roof Repair For Rolled Up Awning Protection?



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've searched unsuccessfully for a product that is made to protect the rolled up portion of the awning that's exposed to the elements. I've found a few items like PVC shells online that install over the awning, but not crazy about them.

Recently I started looking at the self adhesive roof repair products, like Sticknbond repair tape, Cofair Quick Roof Ultra Bond and Dicor Sealing Tape. Each looks like it could do the job of sealing the minor cracks that have developed as a result of exposure to the elements as well as preventing further degradation.

Has anyone ever used these products for awning repair? I'm hoping to avoid as many stupid mistakes as I can, hopefully I can get some feedback to help me decide what I'd like to do.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

When you replace the vinyl awning ( and you will someday)upgrade to the acrylic fabric awning. Itis well worth the money. With that getthe "alumashield". This is the aluminumwrap that will encase the exposed portion of your awning preserving its life.It is affixed to the awing and when you close it. It will be in place. By the way, the fabric awning material is somuch nicer. Still water proof, lets alittle light through, and breaths. Temperaturesunder the awning are noticeably cooler.











Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> When you replace the vinyl awning ( and you will someday)


That would be "someday" (and I'm happy to have a migration plan) but I'd like to fix today's problem first. Any experience with one of these repair products? Would they work in this application?


----------

